
The Most Popular Stock Indicator Performs Worse Than Flipping a Coin - cshad
https://handsoffinvesting.com/an-analysis-of-the-macd-technical-indicator/
======
smabie
You need to stop using price data, it's worthless. Price is non-stationary and
non-normal. Look at log returns instead.

But in general, I would advice you to take a more quantitative factor approach
and stop looking at black magic technical indicators.

A good introductory book on equity strategies is Active Portfolio Management
by Grinold and Khan. I think reading that book will change your entire
approach.

Also, I would focus on market neutral factor strategies instead of your long
only price analysis.

Not to be harsh, but what you're doing makes very little sense. It's great
that you're interested in quantitative finance, but you gotta learn the
fundamentals before publishing blog posts.

